# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  اكثر المنبهات إزعاجا على الإطلاق

## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

السلام عليكم ياعرب .................................... شحالكم 



كيف امسيتوا .......... اصبحتوا ؟؟


ومباركن عيدكم 


انا اليوم يايبه لكم طرق وشغلات حلوه تقومكم من الرقاد غصبا عنكم 


بس مو تسبوني بعدها (((خخخخ



يالله نبدأ...


هذي احسن 10 حلول تخليك تقوم غصبا عنك
وهي من اكثر انواع المنبهات ازعاجا في العالم

مرتبه من الاخير

10- الساعة المتسلقة
تتعلق فوق الراس بخيط يوصل للسقف واذا ما تطفيها بسرعة تبدأ تتسلق الخيط لفوق ولاتقدر تطفيها الا اذا جبت لك سلم ورقيت لها


9-ساعة التركيبة
لازم تركب التركيبة صح عشان تطفيها ( اي لكل من زمان كسرتها من النرفزه 

8- يا تقوم يا تتهزء
هذي الساعة تقدر تسألها عن الوقت وتجاوبك
بس اذا ما طفيت المنبه تبدأ تسب وتهزء فيك( ها اللي ناقص 

7-الشرطة
هذي الساعة فيها هزاز ومنبه قوي يشبه صوت منبه الشرطه والمطافي( يعني ما تروم تنام زود بعد 

6- دور الزر
لازم تدور الزر الصحيح اللي يطفي المنبه وعلى ما تحصله تكون النومة طارت

5- البياضه
هذي تمشي وتبيض ولا يوقف المنبه الا اذا رجعت كل البيض فيها

4- الشرطي
الضابط يعصب عليك ويأمرك انك تقوم

3- الساعة الطايرة
اول مايصيح المنبه على طول تطير هذي الساعة وما لك الا انك تقوم تصيدها وتطفيها

2- القنبله
هذي القنبلة اذا ما سكتها بسرعة بتسمع صوتها المدوي

1- الغثيثه
هذي الساعة اللي اخذت رقم واحد في الساعات ولها شهرة كبيرة مرة
اول ما يصيح المنبه على طول تطيح من فوق الطاولة وتمشي وتتخبأ في اي محل عشوائي (يمكن تحت السرير) وانت عاد مهمتك انك تدورها وتسكتها

ملطوش من الايميل ... :wink:

----------


## كبرياء

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*لوو عندي وحده منهم من زمااااااااان جااني انهيار ؛* 

*يسلمووووووووو على الطرح الحلو ولاعدمنا جديدكـ* 

*تقبليـــــــــ مروريـــــــ وتحيـــااتيـ*

----------


## حـــور علي

عجبوني مررررررة
يسلموو خيتو عالموضوع
ياريت تقولي المحل اللي يبيعهم
تقبلي مروري:حور

----------


## ضوى

*هههههههه*
*حلوين ...*
*لما كنت في الثانوية كان المنبه صوت ديك بس مايصيح ينبح أجلكم الله*
*فعاد كنت أصحي قبل ما يطق..*
*وأحياناً ما تجيني نومة خايفة يطق*
*تشكرين أختي سعودية*
*وبالتوفيق*

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

يسلمو حبيباتي عالمرور 

الرائع

----------


## مهودي

هههههههههههههههه
اي لو تطب وحدهـ البيت افجرها واكسرها قطعه قطعه 
علشان انام بكيفي واصحى بمزااااااااااااااااجي 
هع هع
يسلموووووووو 
وفي إنتظار مزيدك 
ولا تحرمينا جديدك

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

يسلمو اخوي مهودي عالتفاعل والمرور الجميل

----------


## دموع الشوق

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله انك مجرمه وطفش_ 
_مشكوره الله يعطيك الف عافيه  يانور المنتدى_ 
_تحياتي دموع الشوق_

----------


## دموع الشوق

[quote=دموع الشوق;496610]*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله انك مجرمه وطفش* 


*مشكوره الله يعطيك الف عافيه يانور المنتدى*  
*تحياتي دموع الشوق*

----------


## نور قلبي

*الحمد لله أني من النوع اللي يقوم بسرعة ولا يرجع*
*حتى في كثير من الاحيان اجلس و أطفي المنبه قبل مايرن  >>>> ههههه العكس*
*لأني ما احب ازعاج من الصباح خاصة أن الصباح يكون هدوووووء*

*يسلمووو اختي ع المشاركة الحلوة*

*الله لا يحرمنا منك ولا من جديدك*

*واصلي >>>>> إبداعك*

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*.*
*.*
*.*

* اكره شي اسمه منبه ما احبه اكرهه*

*افضل ان اي اجد يجي يصحني ولا اسمع الساعه ترن*

----------


## بسمه نغم

ولا وحده منهم تقدر تقعدني من النوم 
لان راسي ثقيل بزياده عن اللزوم 
انا اخوتي ادا بيوا يقعدوني يجو يكبو علي ماي بارد ولا اقعد بعد

----------

